# superleichtes, kindgerechtes Pedelec



## Bens_Papa (2. Januar 2015)

*Frohes neues Jahr an alle Forumsmitglieder!*

Mein Name ist Robin und dies ist mein erster Beitrag - ich habe in den letzten vier Monaten hier viele interessante Beiträge gelesen und möchte Euch nun mein Projekt vorstellen, welches in dieser Zeit entstanden ist.

Unsere Familie ist mittlerweile mit dem „Pedelec-Virus“ infiziert, obwohl wir genauso gern auch mit unseren unmotorisierten Fahrrädern unterwegs sind. Damit unser Sohnemann bei den nun ausgiebigeren und kraftmäßig anspruchsvolleren Touren nicht zuhause bleiben muss (weil mit seinem Haibike Rookie 20 keine Chancengleichheit gewährt wäre), habe ich mir sehr viele Gedanken über ein wirklich kindgerechtes Pedelec gemacht. Da es so etwas nicht zu kaufen gibt, musste ich letztlich selbst bauen. Als Basis dienten Rahmen und Gabel des „Twenty Large“ von Kaniabikes (ein dickes Dankeschön an dieser Stelle an Jürgen Fischer für die Unterstützung!)

Und hier seht Ihr das Ergebnis, welches so wie abgebildet nur *9,35 kg* auf die Waage bringt:







Da es den Rahmen sprengen würde, hier auf die Details einzugehen, habe ich eine kleine Website zu diesem Rad erstellt. Unter www.ben-e-bike.com findet Ihr alle Infos mit vielen weiteren Fotos zu diesem Pedelec.

Ich weiß, dass das Thema "Pedelec für Kinder" sehr stark polarisiert, aber vielleicht denkt der eine oder andere von Euch etwas anders darüber, wenn er sieht, wie ich dies (mit einigen Spezialfunktionen) umgesetzt habe und dass die Sicherheit des Kindes bei der Entwicklung an vorderster Stelle stand.

So - nun freue ich mich auf Eure (hoffentlich konstruktiven und sachlichen) Kommentare.

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## oliverb. (2. Januar 2015)

Ich finds super und total schön!. Meine Kids werden auch ein e-bike bekommen, allerdings wollte ich warten bis ein 26 Zoll passt, damit ich nicht so oft umbauen muss . So lange fallen die Touren die wir gemeinsam machen halt kürzer aus. Bei uns sollen es dann aber tatsächlich Altagsräder werden, womit die Kinder dann auch mal eben in die Stadt fahren können, da wir auf einem ziemlich steilen Berg wohnen.
Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo Robin! Schön, dass du dein Bike präsentierst.

Hui, das Ding sieht sehr professionell geplant und gebaut aus. Darf man fragen, wieviele Stunden du selbst dran gebastelt hat? Das Gewicht finde ich nicht schlecht. auch wenn ich kein Fan von Pedelecs bin, das Teil ist kuhl geworden.

1. Frage: der Motor wird mit 24 Volt betrieben?
2. Frage: was wiegt der Nabenmotor solo?


----------



## KIV (3. Januar 2015)

Moin Robin!
Das Bike ist der Wahnsinn. Unglaublich durchdacht, mit Fernbedienung (als disziplinierende Maßnahme  ) GPS-Notruf - Bin sprachlos..!
Ich halte mich ja selbst schon für ziemlich bekloppt, aber DAS ist die Krönung!
Mein Junior wird in absehbarer Zeit auf 26" wechseln müssen, vielleicht wirds dann auch was mit Motor geben - ich melde mich dann mal... 

Viel Spaß damit im Neuen Jahr!
Stefan


----------



## psychorad!cal (3. Januar 2015)

Bisschen Overkill aber wenn noch Nachwuchs ansteht relativiert sich der Aufwand wieder .Etwas mehr zur Technik solltest du schon noch preisgeben.

Gruss an den Nachwuchs und er soll Gummie geben


----------



## KIV (3. Januar 2015)

Klick mal die Webseite, s.o.
Da steht schon einiges drin.


----------



## Bens_Papa (3. Januar 2015)

Moin,moin!

Alsoauf de Website stehen eigentlich unter den Punkten "Technik" und "Komponenten" so ziemlich alle Angaben, die man preisgeben kann.
Auch in meinem Blog sind noch Zusatzinfos enthalten: blog.ben-e-bike.com

Hier aber die Antworten auf Roelofs Fragen:

a) Betriebsspannung war ursprünglich 36V, wurde auf bewußtauf 24V reduziert
b) der Motor wiegt allein knapp 2.100g, ersetzt aber auch die Kassettennabe
c) nur die Frage nach dem Zeitaufwand, ist aber wohl die einzige, die ich nicht beantworten kann. Die Planung startete im August 2014.
   ich weiß nicht, wieviele hunderte Stunden ich im Internet nach Komponenten recherchiert habe. Die eigentliche Umsetzung begann
   dann Ende Oktober - die selbstentwickelte Elektronik der Blackbox und der Aufbau der Akku/Controller-Einheit haben die meiste Zeit
   gebraucht. 

Von Anfang an stand auch das "Mitwachsen" auf dem Plan - wenn der Bengel größer wird, werden "nur" Rahmen und Laufräder getauscht.
Der Rest kann dann weiter verwendet werden.

Ich gebe zu, dass dieses Projekt im Laufe seiner Entwicklung etwas ausgeufert ist - es war mal ganz anders geplant (siehe Blog).
Aber es hat soviel Spass gemacht, dass ich weiterentwickeln werde. Ichhabe mittlerweile soviele neue Ideen, was man noch optimieren kann...

Grüße
Robin


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2015)

Sensationell! Ich bin begeistert. 
Glückwunsch zu diesem Meisterwerk.


----------



## Ann (3. Januar 2015)

das ist wirklich genial geworden. super gemacht!


----------



## tommi67 (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo Bens Papa.
Sehr ,sehr Geil.Absolute Spitzenklasse finde ich die professionelle Ausführung.
meinen höchsten Respekt für diese Arbeit.
v.G Thomas


----------



## Tracer (3. Januar 2015)

Beindruckend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (3. Januar 2015)

Wahnsinn, mehr kann ich nicht sagen. Echt tolle Arbeit hast du da geleistet. Ich könnte Wetten, dafür gäbe es einen Markt. Die Argumente die du da bringst kann ich nachvollziehen. In unserem Fall ist der E-Motor der dicke vorne dran .


----------



## soil (3. Januar 2015)

Aaaaaaaaaach, ich weiß nicht. Technisch schon super. Aber irgendwie erinnert mich das Ganze an solche unsinnigen Spielzeuge wie elektrisch betriebene Kinderfahrzeuge, mit denen dicke und ungeschickte Kinder quälend langsam neben den stolzen Eltern beim Sonntagsspaziergang herfahren. Ist zwar schon eine andere Kategorie, aber die Richtung ist dieselbe. Kinder werden früh an die Einstellung gewöhnt, sich möglichst nicht selber zu bewegen. Das fördert nicht unbedingt den "Ehrgeiz", wie ich finde. Kinder sind doch keine körperlich eingeschränkten Menschen (denen ich allen ein E-Bike gönne). Zudem stört es mich enorm, dass alle Welt von Energiesparen spricht. Aber in Wirklichkeit kommen immer mehr solcher elektrischer Spiezeuge auf den Markt, die den globalen Energiebedarf unnötig in die Höhe schnellen lassen. Wenn man es natürlich aus dem Blickwinkel betrachtet, dass damit auch lange Touren zusammen möglich werden, kann man ganz gut argumentieren. Dennoch: ein fader Beigeschmack ist vorhanden. Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, ich kenne weder Dich noch Deine Kinder noch Deine Ansprüche. Und auch die Pedelecs möchte ich nicht moralisch verdammen!

Was ist das für ein Sattel und wieviel wiegt der?


----------



## Bens_Papa (3. Januar 2015)

Na endlich mal ein kritischer Beitrag - doch den möchte ich mit einer Gegenfrage nicht ganz unkommetiert lassen.
Bist Du schon mal selbst Pedelec gefahren? Leider glauben die meisten, die dies noch nie gemacht haben, dass man sich dabei nicht mehr anstrengen muss. Wenn man natürlich immer auf voller Unterstützungsstufe durch die Gegend radelt, mag das der Fall sein.
Aber ansonsten kommt man durch die größere Distanz, die man zurücklegt, locker auf den selben Kalorienverbrauch. Das gilt genauso für Erwachsene wie für Kinder. Und wenn das Kind mit einem Pedelec mehr Lust hat, lange Touren zu unternehmen, so kann das nicht von Nachteil sein.
Wie ich auf meiner Website schon geschrieben habe, ist das Pedelec nur für solche Ausflüge gedacht. Im Alltag verwenden wir alle unsere unmotorisierten Varianten.


----------



## soil (3. Januar 2015)

Hey, ja ich bin schonmal ein Pedelec gefahren. Ich fand es obszön, wie man den Berg hochschießt. Schon verlockend, muss ich sagen. Wie gesagt, ich möchte da nix anprangern, was Deine Absichten anbelangt. Ich finde einen gewissen Purismus charmanter.

Und der Sattel?


----------



## Bens_Papa (3. Januar 2015)

Die Diskussion Pedelec oder nicht kann man natürlich endlos führen. Ich habe volles Verständnis für diejenigen, die es puristisch mögen, kann mich aber genauso für die andere Variante begeistern.

Was soll mit dem Sattel sein? Das ist ein T.H.E Icon Junior Rail, den ich bei eBay gefunden habe. Ich hatte erst einen Tune Speedneedle montiert (100g leichter),aber das isteinfach nix für ein Kind.

Ich bin übrigens definitiv nicht Herr Fischer, sondern der auf meinem Profilbild rechts zu sehen ist und dessen Name im Impressum meiner Website steht - von Kaniabikes kommen nur die bereits oben genannten Teile Rahmen und Gabel.

Grüße
Robin


----------



## soil (3. Januar 2015)

Ja, genau, ich wollte wissen, was das für einer ist, danke. Es ist nämlich auch schwer, einen guten Kindersattel zu bekommen! Was Herrn Fischer betrifft, so habe ich meinen Beitrag schon geändert, hatte die entsprechende Bemerkung übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bens_Papa (4. Januar 2015)

Die Suche nach einem geeigneten Sattel hat mich auch viel Zeit gekostet - der vielgerühmte OdysseyJunior Race ist ja wohl weltweit nicht mehr zu bekommen - ausserdem passte der T.H.E Icon Junior Rail (Gewicht übrigens 207 g, Preis knapp 20 Euronen zzgl. Versand) farblich viel besser.


----------



## soil (4. Januar 2015)

finde leider keine dollen Angebote. Fast alles nur in den Staaten, na mal sehen.

Übrigens: Die STVO sieht, so weit ich weiß, folgendes vor: orangefarbene Katzenaugen, dynamobetriebenes Licht mit 6 Volt! Kleinlich, aber so isses nun mal!


----------



## Bubu24 (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo Bens-Papa,

Ich bin ein unterdurschnitlicher Schrauber  ....für mich ist sowas der Wahnsinn, habe großer Respekt vor deine Leistung die du da gebracht hast....nicht nur vor deine Leistung sonder auch natürlich von der Leistung der anderen Members hier die selbe Räder aufbauen umbauen etc. .

Egal ob für eine das Rad Sinn macht oder nicht , ihr seit die Menschen die das Radfahren durch eure Engagement weiter entwickelt und mir ermöglicht irgendwann irgendetwas von euere Erfindungen zu benutzen entweder durch kaufen oder durch nachmachen.

Ich bin nun neugierig was deiner Meinung nach das Rad für ein Wert hat, was würde so ein Rad in Laden kosten ?

Was mir persönlich nicht an das Rad gefällt ist die Position des rechten Bremshebel , vielleicht täuscht das Bild aber für mich sieht es so aus wie wenn der Bremshebel viel zu weit nach ihnen also Richtung Lenkermitte ist und es keine Möglichkeit gibt den weiter nach Aussen zu versetzen. Das sehe ich leider sehr oft beim Drehgriffschalter , es werden sehr oft zu kurze Bremshebel verwendet dadurch kann das Kind nicht gleich bremsen sonder muss erstemal die Hand bewegen und in der richtige Position bringen.

http://ben-e-bike.com/onewebstatic/8dd876fe82-Lenker 2 low_res.jpg


Großer Lob nochmal.

Grüße
Bubu


----------



## Bens_Papa (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo Bubu,

die Frage nach dem Gesamtpreis ist schwer zu beantworten, da ja ein paar Sachen selbst gebaut sind.
Ich möchte hier auch keine Summen nennen, aber wenn Du mal die Preise für die Einzelkomponenten, die auf der Unterseite "Komponenten" unter "Mechanik" aufgelistet sind, "googlest", wirst Du erahnen können, dass dieses Pedelec nicht preiswerter ist, als ein gute Variante für Erwachsene. Der Nabenmotor selbst ist da eine der günstigsten Komponenten des gesamten Rades.
Dieser "Wahnsinn" war von mir anfänglich gar nicht so geplant, aber irgendwann wollte ich einfach nur das absolute Maximum (oder besser: Gewichtsminimum) erreichen.
Wenn man 1 kg Mehrgewicht akzeptiert, würde sich der Preis wahrscheinlich halbieren...

Zum Bremshebel: 
Der Hebel steht tatsächlich relativ weit in Richtung Mitte, aber mein Sohn kommt bestens damit zu Recht- er war ja von Anfang an in die Entwicklung eingebunden und das Rad ist ihm auf den Leib "geschneidert".

Grüße
Robin


----------



## Bens_Papa (4. Januar 2015)

@soil
Dann bist Du bei der StVO leider nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand - batteriebetriebene Beleuchtung ist längst zugelassen. Reflektorfarbe vorn muss weiss sein, hinten rot und an den Pedalen orange. Die Räder brauchen entweder orange Reflektoren, alternativ sind auch Reflexionsringe an den Reifen oder Speichenreflektoren an allen Speichen zulässig.
Alle Leuchten und Reflektoren am Ben-E-Bike haben ein K-Zeichen und sind damit für den Strassenverkehr freigegeben.


----------



## Bubu24 (4. Januar 2015)

Wie immer in Deutschland ...es ist alles einfach und doch nicht .

Alle Seiten durchlesen .

http://www.adfc.de/technik/fahrradt...rschriften/die-neuen-beleuchtungsvorschriften


----------



## soil (4. Januar 2015)

Ah. Danke. Aber ist die Lichtanlage auch komplett "fest"?
Mal ehrlich: wenn man den Link da oben anklickt - IST DAS NICHT SCHRECKLICH? Was machen diese Beamten den ganzen lieben Tag?!


----------



## Mamara (4. Januar 2015)

Fehlt da nicht nen zweiter Reflektor hinten damit auch der letzte Kontrolletti in D zufrieden ist? Und mit den gekürzten Reflektoren ist die Betriebserlaubnis ja eigentlich auch schon erloschen in den Speichen, oder gibt es da jetzt so kurze zu kaufen?

*§67 Lichtechnische Einrichtungen an Fahrrädern*
*



*​*(4) Fahrräder müssen an der Rückseite mit
*


*

einer Schlussleuchte für rotes Licht, deren niedrigster Punkt der leuchtenden Fläche sich nicht weniger als 250 mm über der Fahrbahn befindet,

mindestens einem roten Rückstrahler, dessen höchster Punkt der leuchtenden Fläche sich nicht höher als 600 mm über der Fahrbahn befindet, und

einem mit dem Buchstaben „Z“ gekennzeichneten roten Großflächen-Rückstrahler
*
*ausgerüstet sein. Die Schlussleuchte sowie einer der Rückstrahler dürfen in einem Gerät vereinigt sein. Beiwagen von Fahrrädern müssen mit einem Rückstrahler entsprechend Nummer 2 ausgerüstet sein.
*


----------



## Bens_Papa (4. Januar 2015)

Stimmt - das hast Du richtig bemerkt! Das Rücklicht mit integriertem Reflektor, welches ich verwenden wollte, sah hässlich aus.
Aber generell muss die Position des Rücklichtes noch optimiet werden - es sitzt einfach zu tief.
Wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn alles gleich perfekt wäre, oder?
Aber es ist schon lustig, dass wir hier über Paragraphen diskutieren


----------



## paradox (4. Januar 2015)

Eher traurig das Paragraphen hier schon zitiert werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (4. Januar 2015)

Sorry, wenn ich mir die labberbremsen vo. und hi. anschaue dann fällt mir gar nix mehr ein und das mit Motor unterstützter Hilfe. Die Teile verwinden sich schon beim anschrauben der Bremsbeläge. 
Ansonsten nett.


----------



## Bens_Papa (4. Januar 2015)

Kennst Du diese Bremsen oder was veranlasst Dich zu so einer, m.E. unsachlichen Äusserung? Glaubst Du allen Errnstes, dass diese Bremsen (KCNC VB*6*) für Erwachsenenräder gemacht, nicht in der Lage sind, 35-Kilo-Gesamtgewicht unter allen erdenklichen Bedingungen abzubremsen?
Wenn das hier das Niveau der Diskussion ist, dann ist das traurig...


----------



## Mamara (4. Januar 2015)

Naja, wenns eh an mehreren Stellen nicht passt(fehlender Reflektor, gekürzte Speichenreflektoren, umgefuckelte Beleuchtung), dann braucht man sich imho auch nicht auf K-Kennzeichnungen usw berufen.

Gibt halt zweierlei Maßstab dafür. Einmal ob man es selbst als ausreichend empfindet und einmal womit einen frustrierte Polizisten ärgern können oder womit sich Versicherungen im Zweifelsfall vorm zahlen drücken können.

Ansonsten schickes Bike...


----------



## Fisch123 (5. Januar 2015)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Kennst Du diese Bremsen oder was veranlasst Dich zu so einer, m.E. unsachlichen Äusserung? Glaubst Du allen Errnstes, dass diese Bremsen (KCNC VB*6*) für Erwachsenenräder gemacht, nicht in der Lage sind, 35-Kilo-Gesamtgewicht unter allen erdenklichen Bedingungen abzubremsen?
> Wenn das hier das Niveau der Diskussion ist, dann ist das traurig...


Ganz locker bleiben,
Sorry, habe überlesen, dass es sich um VB6 handelt nicht um VB1, diese hatte ich nämlich selbst und war überhaupt nicht zufrieden.
Scheinbar sind die VB6 nicht so filigran gefertigt wie die Vorgänger und damit stabiler.


----------



## StillPad (5. Januar 2015)

Bringt mich hier einfach nur zum Kopfschütteln...

E-Bike für Kinder.
Mir gehts dabei nicht um die Sicherheit sondern mehr um die Fitness.
Kinder brauchen sowas bestimmt nicht.


----------



## tommi67 (5. Januar 2015)

In diesen Beitrag geht es bekanntermaßen nicht um den Sinn oder Unsinn eines Bikes sondern um zu zeigen was technisch machbar ist und wie man es umsetzen kann. Die ewig gestrigen werden sich in ein paar Jahren immer noch. weinend auf den Boden wälzen und nicht verstehen das E-Bikes mittlerweile genau so zum MTB dazugehörigen wie 29iger ,650B,Fatbikes usw.


----------



## StillPad (5. Januar 2015)

tommi67 schrieb:


> In diesen Beitrag geht es bekanntermaßen nicht um den Sinn oder Unsinn eines Bikes sondern um zu zeigen was technisch machbar ist und wie man es umsetzen kann. Die ewig gestrigen werden sich in ein paar Jahren immer noch. weinend auf den Boden wälzen und nicht verstehen das E-Bikes mittlerweile genau so zum MTB dazugehörigen wie 29iger ,650B,Fatbikes usw.



Ich habe ja überhaupt nix gegen die Räder selber.
Nur sollte es schon ein sinnvoller Einsatz sein.

Wie alte gebrechliche Leute die nimmer sogut vorwärts kommen, das Arbeitsrad oder ein Einkaufs/Lasten Rad
Aber nun Kinder da drauf zu packen die eigendlich genug Energie haben und damit noch den Muskelaufbau gefährden nur weil die Eltern nicht ohne ihre E-Bikes fahren wollen halte ich für absolut falsch.

Und mir ist völlig klar das man einiges machen kann. Habe gestern erst nen Video bei Youtube gesehn wo ein Fat-Bike 2 Motoren drin hat.
Schon lustig und würde "Mann" gerne auch mal testen.

Trotzdem bringt mich die Grund für dieses Projekt echt nur zum Kopfschütteln.


----------



## track94 (5. Januar 2015)

Wenn man dann mal alle Beiträge liest  würde man feststellen das dieses Bike nur für Touren  unter elterlicher Aufsicht ist .
Man muß mal darüber nachdenken wie oft wir Zeit haben große Touren mit den Kindern zu fahren.......da bleibt in der restlichen Zeit genug um Muskelaufbau zu betreiben 
Und wenn es um fitness geht kann man sich auch über Leichtbau streiten...wir können ja auch noch gewichte ans Rad hängen (Bitte nicht ernst nehmen)

Mir gefällts


----------



## palsfjall (5. Januar 2015)

Ich finde das Konzept gerade für Kinder sehr interessant (die Umsetzung sowieso-gar keine Frage, dass muss man erstmal besser machen). Selbst fahre ich Tandem mit Kiddy-Crank (vgl. bernd_e) was durchaus vergleichbar ist. Meine Tochter muss die selbe Frequenz wie ich treten, kann sich die Intensität aber auswählen. Somit sind lange (sehr lange) Strecken möglich -ohne Gemotze oder Schrittgeschwindigkeitsorgien. Für den Muskelaufbau und die Ausdauerleistung ist das nur förderlich, für die Motivation sowieso. Was die Unterstützung und den Muskelaufbau betrifft: was glaubst Du eigentlich warum es im Jugendrennsport Übersetzungsbeschränkungen gibt?
Was die beleuchtungstechnischen Einrichtungen betrifft grenzt es wohl schon an ein Wunder, dass ich mit dem Rennrad überhaupt noch auf der Straße fahren darf. Das ist ja auch grob fahrlässig am hellerlichten Tag ohne Reflektoren zu trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (5. Januar 2015)

Ich überlege ja gerade, was passieren würde, wenn man mein Kinderbike, mit dem da kreuzt.  da käme ein E-Bike mit wahrscheinlich um 7,5kg und einem Ladenpreis von - hui, nein, ich schreibs lieber nicht, da wird sogar mir übel.  Meinem Junior zeige ich das Teil auch lieber nicht, sonst muss ich nein sagen. Die Beleuchtung emfinde ich als zu schwach, da ist mir für unsere Touren mit der 2000 Lumen Lampe am Lenker vom Zwerg wohler... der Akku hat übrigens auch in etwa 7ah - nur weniger V.

Zum Thema Sinn oder Unsinn wurde ja schon gesagt, darum geht es hierbei nicht. Wir sind vor der großen Winterpause übrigens einen Stundenschnitt von rd. 17km/h in der Ebene gefahren, ganz ohne Motor.  Er freut sich, wenn er die Passau-Wien-Touristen überholt.

edith sagt: Ich freu mich wenigstens, dass es immer wieder Bikes gibt, zu denen die Väter sagen, es ist wohl etwas ausgeartet. Ich fühle mich dann verstanden...


----------



## Bens_Papa (5. Januar 2015)

Unter der Prämisse, dass Motor, Akku und Controller 3.100 g wiegen, müßte Dein Kinderbike ja 4,4 kg wiegen...
Das möchte ich sehen....(erbitte Teileliste) und wenn's stimmt, könnten wir damit tatsächlich das leichteste Pedelec der Welt schaffen, denn diesen Weltrekord verbucht irgend so ein Schweizer für sich und das ist mir ein Dorn im Auge


----------



## KIV (5. Januar 2015)

Edith gefällt mir!


----------



## Roelof (5. Januar 2015)

4,67kg wiegt das Teil... ich rechne die leichtere Felge noch ein, dann werden es wohl 7,6kg.


----------



## Fisch123 (5. Januar 2015)

Ab ins Guinness Buch, Verrückte unter sich!


----------



## Roelof (5. Januar 2015)

Hier ein Foto. Teileliste gibt es im Thread, such mal nach Kinderrad auf Diät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (5. Januar 2015)

Und hier eines von der anderen Seite... aktuell hab ich nur den Sattel getauscht, hab einen Achtung Salz in deine Wunde, Od. Junior erwischt.


----------



## pixelschubser (5. Januar 2015)

Findet Ihr nicht, dass man den Nachwuchs nicht schon in jungen Jahren zur Faulheit erziehen sollte? Gehört es nicht zur gesunden Entwicklung (Knochenaufbau etc.) dazu sich anzustrengen, an Grenzen zu gehen ohne technische Hilfsmittel?

Zudem, Experten raten davon ab, Kinder unter 14 Jahren auf Pedelecs fahren zu lassen, weil sie mit der Geschwindigkeit schnell überfordert sind. Daher haben die meisten Verleiher von Elektrorädern auch eine entsprechende Altersgrenze.

Quelle: http://www.zeit.de/mobilitaet/2014-01/elektrofahrrad-faq-pedelec/seite-2

*20 Dürfen Kinder Pedelec fahren?*

Rechtlich betrachtet: Ja. Allerdings raten wir davon ab, Kinder unter 14 Jahren auf Pedelecs fahren zu lassen, denn die Anforderungen an die Beherrschbarkeit sind insgesamt zu hoch. Ab einem Alter von 14 Jahren passen Kinder/Jugendliche dann auch meist auf ein normales Pedelec. Bei Pedelec-Verleihern gelten meist auch 14 Jahre als Altersgrenze.

Quelle: http://www.ebikemagazin.de/ratgeber/ratgeber-e-bike/a21919.html#.VKrS4WendJQ

Kommt ja nicht von ungefähr oder?


----------



## Bens_Papa (5. Januar 2015)

Hast Du Dir meine Website durchgelesen? 
Wohl nicht, denn sonst kämen nicht solche Kommentare...


----------



## soil (6. Januar 2015)

tommi67 schrieb:


> In diesen Beitrag geht es bekanntermaßen nicht um den Sinn oder Unsinn eines Bikes sondern um zu zeigen was technisch machbar ist und wie man es umsetzen kann.


wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## KIV (6. Januar 2015)

soil schrieb:


> wie kommst Du darauf?


Na weil der TE ganz klar den Einsatzzweck definiert hat. Es ist für mich gut nachvollziehbar, dass auf Touren, die ein Erwachsener nur mit E-Unterstützung schafft, ein Kind diese Unterstützung ebenfalls benötigt.

Wenn man den Fred von Anfang an durchliest und sich auch die verlinkte Webseite anschaut, bleiben eigentlich keine Fragen oder ernsthafte Kritikpunkte übrig. 
Auch über die Investition von vermutlich irgendwas um 2500€ oder auch mehr kann ich locker hinwegsehen, andere kaufen ihren Kids ein Pferd oder ein Renn-Kart...
Man kann Kindern durchaus etwas derartiges gönnen und sie trotzdem zu respektvollen und wertschätzenden Menschen erziehen.

Die geleistete Planungs- und Bastelarbeit finde ich irre und ziehe den Hut davor..! Respekt vor soviel Enthusiasmus, Akribie und Fleiß!


----------



## pepperbikes (7. Januar 2015)

Auch von mir/uns ein Lob für die mehr als professionelle und großartige Umsetzung der Aufgabenstellung. Hut ab! 

Und ich bin mir sicher dafür gibt es einen Markt - aber muss man alles anbieten was man verkaufen kann? Nein, hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion...

Katja von pepperbikes


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Januar 2015)

Wo genau kann man Räder zum "Bike der Woche" vorschlagen?


----------



## pixelschubser (7. Januar 2015)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir meine Website durchgelesen?
> Wohl nicht, denn sonst kämen nicht solche Kommentare...



Wozu?
Dein Kind sieht nicht aus wie 14, geht das überhaupt schon in die Schule?
Ich finde sowas eigentl. Verantwortungslos.
Da kann das Bike noch so toll sein.


Meiner Meinung nach sollte es per Gesetz geregelt werden, ab welchem Alter man ein Pedelec fahren darf.


----------



## Bens_Papa (7. Januar 2015)

Da kann ich nur vermuten, dass die erste Zeile Deiner Signatur eine Form der Selbsterkenntnis ist.
Denn Deine Kommentare -ohne jeglichen Willen sich informieren zu wollen- sind wirklich schlimm für die anderen...


----------



## psychorad!cal (7. Januar 2015)

Ah ein Gesetz also für Pedelecs ,und was sollen die kleinen Motocrosser machen?Auf Velos umsteigen.........Ich hatte meinen ersten Crosser mit 4 und ich lebe noch,warum muss man alles kaputt reglementieren?Was soll das bringen?
Der kleine hat spass auf seiner Mopete und das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (7. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte es per Gesetz geregelt werden, ab welchem Alter man ein Pedelec fahren darf.



ja genau! und am besten noch sofort als EU-richtlinie!   manchmal kann ich es echt nicht glauben


----------



## tommi67 (7. Januar 2015)

Hier ein Vorschlag von mir.
Einen eigenen Thread zum jammern, besser wissen,und rumnörgeln einrichten.
 V.G. Thomas


----------



## KIV (7. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Wozu?
> Dein Kind sieht nicht aus wie 14, geht das überhaupt schon in die Schule?
> Ich finde sowas eigentl. Verantwortungslos.
> Da kann das Bike noch so toll sein.
> ...


Ein unglaublich peinlicher und vor Ignoranz (Selbstverliebtheit?) triefender Beitrag...

Was ist an "nur unter Aufsicht für gemeinsame Ausfahrten", "mit Fernbedienung zum Disziplinieren", "regelbare Unterstützung/Drosselung" und "im Alltag ohne Motor" so schwer zu verstehen..?
Ach ja, Du liest ja anderer Leute Beiträge und Hintergrundinfos nicht... :-/

Btw: Wie wäre es noch mit ner Altersgrenze fürs Skaten, Skifahren und gerne noch fürs Klettern auf Bäume..? Komm schon, da geht doch noch was...


----------



## chris4711 (8. Januar 2015)

[Spaß] Eines will ich mal klarstellen: nur weil ich gestern Abend versucht habe, gleichzeitig Zeitung zu lesen u aus der Bierflasche zu nippen und die Flasche dabei etwas Sauerei verursacht hat... also das Zeitung lesen lass ich mir gern verbieten aber ... na gut, ich suche demnächst mal bei YouTube nach einem Beitrag aus der Sendung mit der Maus - wie war das noch damals mit der Flüssigkeit in der Zeitung ? 
Weil die Stimmung selbst hier in 'Kinderbikes' manchmal etwas hitzig wird: Das mit dem Jammerfred find' ich auch ne gute Idee...


----------



## pixelschubser (8. Januar 2015)

*Deutscher Verkehrsgerichtstag 2012*

Der Arbeitskreis stellt fest, dass Pedelecs für die Benutzung durch Kinder unter 14 Jahren nicht geeignet sind.

http://www.deutscher-verkehrsgerichtstag.de/images/empfehlungen_pdf/empfehlungen_50_vgt.pdf



psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Ah ein Gesetz also für Pedelecs ,und was sollen die kleinen Motocrosser machen?Auf Velos umsteigen.........Ich hatte meinen ersten Crosser mit 4 und ich lebe noch



Kleine Motocrosser fahren damit nicht in der Öffentlichkeit sondern am Vereinsgelände etc.

Mit dem Rad aber bewegt sich das Kleinkind im öffentlichen Verkersraum.
Aber hier geht es einem Familienvater im weitesten Sinne sowieso nur darum, sein Ego öffentlich aufzuwerten.


----------



## KIV (8. Januar 2015)

Das Ego-Problem sehe ich eher bei Dir.
Warum bist Du so gefrustet..?
Blöder Job? Zu wenig GV..? Oder ist Dein Fahrrad kaputt..? Erzähl doch mal, und mach am besten direkt nen Jammer-Fred auf...


----------



## tommi67 (8. Januar 2015)

Der Arbeitskreis empfielt....Ha, Ha,Ha oder doch lieber Gääähn.Das sind genau die Leute die uns verbieten wollen auf Trails zu fahren
( 2 Meter Regel ).


----------



## psychorad!cal (8. Januar 2015)

Das Leben ist Gefährlich also verbieten wie dieses 

Ignorieren ist das beste für so Verkehrsdroiden


----------



## palsfjall (8. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> 1) Der Arbeitskreis stellt fest, dass Pedelecs für die Benutzung durch Kinder unter 14 Jahren nicht geeignet sind.
> 
> 2) Aber hier geht es einem Familienvater im weitesten Sinne sowieso nur darum, sein Ego öffentlich aufzuwerten.



zu 1) Der Arbeitskreis hat leider nicht mitgeteilt auf welcher Grundlage er das entschieden hat. Das ist insofern sehr interessant, das im Text ein paar Sätze weiter indirekt zugegeben wird, dass Unfälle mit Pedelecs nicht gesondert erfasst werden.

zu 2) was Du schreibst ist hier kaum beweisbar und in Anbetracht der gekonnten Ausführung, die ganz offensichtlich auch Interesse geweckt hat ist Deine Vermutung auch völlig uninteressant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (8. Januar 2015)

sag mal im ernst pixelschubser, glaubst du das wirklich, was du so schreibst? und glaubst und vertraust du wirklich einem arbeitskreis mit empfehlungen??? worauf berufen sich die empfehlungen? wo gibt es auswertungen? wo gibt es eine unfall-statistik? nur nachgeplappert? wenn jetzt der nächste arbeitskreis kommt und eine andere empfehlung gibt, was machste dann? dein profil versteckst du, deine signatur zeugt ebenfalls von einem trauma mit akkubetriebenen sachen, biste mal vom pedelec gefallen, oder was ist los? und dann schiebst du anderen ein ego-problem unter?

mußt mal den arbeitskreis fragen, was sie empfehlen bzgl.  des normalen radfahren bei kindern - wenn ich sehe, wie meine kleine mit ihrem isla tempo machen kann - uiii uiii uii - SOFORT NEUE GESETZE  

und muß ich dann auch den arbeitskreis oder den gesetzgeber fragen, ab wann sie reiten darf, denn ihr pferd kann sehr, sehr schnell werden und im öffentlichen verkehrsraum muß sie auch teilnehmen mit pferd. daß sie das nur unter aufsicht und mit erwachsenen machen darf, interessiert dich ja eh nicht, denn all daß ignorierst du bei ben und seinem papa ja auch. wie nennt man das - selektives lesen oder verstehen?


----------



## pixelschubser (8. Januar 2015)

Diese Empfehlungen kommen nicht nur vom Arbeitskreis.
Eine andere Empfehlung wird es wohl nicht geben, die Empfehlung ist von 2012, jetzt schreiben wir 2015 und der ADFC etc. alle empfehlen Pedelecs für Kinder / Jugendliche ab 14 Jahren.

Denkt Ihr, das kommt von ungefähr?

Zudem aus meiner Sicht müsste auch jene mit selbstgebauten Pedelecs Konformität erklären , also auch, dass EMV Richtlinien erfüllt werden!


----------



## tommi67 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute
Ich lese gerade das sich die Sache gerade wutmäßig hochschaukelt.Lasst uns doch mal tief durchschnaufen , gemeinsam über die schlauen oder auch weniger schlauen Beiträge schmunzeln und wieder zurück zum Thema kommen.
Und das ist ein klasse geiles Spassgerät für Kinder.


----------



## palsfjall (8. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Diese Empfehlungen kommen nicht nur vom Arbeitskreis.



Es war nach der Grundlage gefragt!


----------



## tommi67 (8. Januar 2015)

Kurz noch ein Satz zum ADFC.Sein Vorsitzender der Werte uns noch allen bekannte Herr Rudolf Scharping hat sich vor ein paar Jahren
bei mir um die Ecke mit den Rennrad geschmissen.Das allerdings ohne Helm.Soviel zur Vorbildwirkung bzw.Ignoranz.Ich pfeif auf Empfehlungen von solchen Leuten.


----------



## Bens_Papa (8. Januar 2015)

Als 1835 die erste Eisenbahn ("Adler") mit einer Reisegeschwindigkeit von sagenhaften 35 km/h vorgestellt wurde, haben die *Experten* (Arbeitskreise gab's sicherlich noch nicht) auch das Schlimmste befürchtet.
Zitat:
"Ärzte warnten vor Krankheiten, wie beispielsweise einer Lungenentzündung durch den Fahrtwind bei dieser ungeheuerlichen Geschwindigkeit. Die Bürger wurden eingeschworen nicht mit der Ludwigseisenbahn zu fahren, da man bei dem Tempo durch die vorbeirauschende Landschaft bewusstlos oder wahnsinnig werden kann. Außerdem würde der giftige Qualm Mensch und Vieh vergiften. Ein Pfarrer aus Schwabach predigte vor der ersten Fahrt sogar: "Die Eisenbahn ist ein Teufelsding, sie kommt aus der Hölle, und jeder, der mit ihr fährt, kommt geradezu in die Hölle hinein."

Zum Glück haben sich die Experten geirrt und wir sind heute schlauer -aber es wird immer Betonköpfe geben, die noch glauben, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist - ich will hier keine Namen nennen

Und nun hoffentlich zurück zum eigentlichen Thema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelschubser (8. Januar 2015)

Kinder nörgeln auch wenn man 2 Stunden im Wald spazieren geht.
Den inneren Schweinehund besiegen, lernt kein Kind mehr wenn es für jede noch so kleine Anstrengung eine Abhilfe bekommt.

Man sollte besser der Frage nachgehen, inwieweit ein ganz offensichtlicher positiver, aber kurzfristiger Nutzen, nicht einem viel größerem Ziel entgehensteht: Dem Wunsch, unsere Kinder auf dem Weg zu eigenständigen, selbstbewußten und unabhängigen Individuen bestmöglich zu begleiten.

2015 kommt das Jyrobike auf den Markt. Kinder, die nun erstmals ein Zweirad besteigen und deren Gleichgewichtssinn für das Radfahren noch nicht ausreichend trainiert ist, haben nun erfahrungsgemäß Probleme das Gleichgewicht zu halten. Das wird dem Kind mit diesen Rad völlig abgenommen. Selbstständig Gleichgewicht halten war gestern.

Applaus Applaus - für alles eine elektronische Hilfe.

Genauso ist das mit dem Kinderpedelec auch - völlig überflüssig


----------



## soil (8. Januar 2015)

Statt uns hier gegenseitig zu zerfleddern, sollten wir kurz innehalten und das gemeinsame Feindbild fokussieren, dann wird alles wieder gut:






 Sooo, und gebt Euch die Hand!


----------



## pixelschubser (8. Januar 2015)

Schon mal gefahren mit einem Segway gefahren?
Damit kanns einen ordentlich auf die Fresse hauen!

*Aufwachsen und leben in einer sinnesfeindlichen Welt*

http://www.kinderfahrradladen.de/kinder-sinne-anregen-foerdern-erleben

Dazu gehören weder Pedelec´s noch selbststbilisierende Kinderfahrräder!


----------



## KIV (8. Januar 2015)

Boah, Du hast echt nix kapiert...
In diesem Teil des Forums sind Menschen unterwegs, die Ihren Kindern ideale, v.a. kindgerechte Werkzeuge für den (Berg-)Radsport zur Verfügung stellen möchten. Ich mache mit meinem Junior dabei zB regelmäßig Pausen, die zum ausgiebigen Entdecken der Natur genutzt werden.
Er fährt mit viel Spaß und Geschick auf seinem Profi-Rad, 1000x besser als ich in seinem Alter.

Zum Segway: Jetzt noch ne emanzipierte, kreativ bebrillte Lehrerin mit modisch asymmetrischer Frisur, Federohrring (einseitig), Karottenjeans und oranger Jack-Wolfskin-Jacke drauf...
die ganze Fuhre im Rahmen einer Stadtführung auf den Dingern - zum Schreien..!


----------



## soil (8. Januar 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ne emanzipierte, kreativ bebrillte Lehrerin mit modisch asymmetrischer Frisur, Federohrring (einseitig), Karottenjeans und oranger Jack-Wolfskin-Jacke drauf...
> die ganze Fuhre im Rahmen einer Stadtführung auf den Dingern - zum Schreien..!


Ich weiß genau, was Du meinst.
In solchen Gruppen finden sich auch diese Typen mit weißen Socken unter den Sandalen, khakibraunen, halblangen Shorts, so einem albernen Helm und aufklappbaren Sonnenbrillen-Aufsätzen auf der normalen Brille. Und dann noch auf so einer Segway-Prothese rumwackelnd.
An urbaner Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten. Man sollte sich an den Straßenrand stellen und La Ola machen.


----------



## pixelschubser (8. Januar 2015)

palsfjall schrieb:


> zu 1) Der Arbeitskreis hat leider nicht mitgeteilt auf welcher Grundlage er das entschieden hat. Das ist insofern sehr interessant, das im Text ein paar Sätze weiter indirekt zugegeben wird, dass Unfälle mit Pedelecs nicht gesondert erfasst werden.



Das war 2012.
Pedelecs werden erst ab dem Jahr 2014 in der amtlichen Straßenverkehrsunfallstatistik separat als Verkehrsbeteiligungsart erfasst.

Woher ich das weiß?

Lesen Seite 8:
http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/18/022/1802232.pdf


----------



## KIV (8. Januar 2015)

Unglaublich toll, was Du alles weißt..!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Gehts jetzt bisschen besser..?


----------



## soil (8. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Kinder nörgeln auch wenn man 2 Stunden im Wald spazieren geht.
> Den inneren Schweinehund besiegen, lernt kein Kind mehr wenn es für jede noch so kleine Anstrengung eine Abhilfe bekommt.
> 
> Man sollte besser der Frage nachgehen, inwieweit ein ganz offensichtlicher positiver, aber kurzfristiger Nutzen, nicht einem viel größerem Ziel entgehensteht: Dem Wunsch, unsere Kinder auf dem Weg zu eigenständigen, selbstbewußten und unabhängigen Individuen bestmöglich zu begleiten.
> ...



Ich kann Deine Ausführungen und die Geisteshaltung dahinter gut nachvollziehen. Aber wenn Du Dir das Thema nochmal gewissenhaft durchliest, wirst Du sehen, dass der TE so nicht tickt. Ist nicht "my way", aber schon ok!


----------



## palsfjall (8. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> http://www.kinderfahrradladen.de/kinder-sinne-anregen-foerdern-erleben
> 
> Dazu gehören weder Pedelec´s noch selbststbilisierende Kinderfahrräder!



Sag mal was willst Du denn eigentlich? Ein Pedelec fördert doch die Bewegung eines Kindes. Ünterstützung und Förderung schließt sich doch nicht gegenseitig aus.


----------



## pixelschubser (8. Januar 2015)

Nein der TE tickt anderster, der fernsteuert sein Fahrrad fahrendes Kind.  



palsfjall schrieb:


> Sag mal was willst Du denn eigentlich? Ein Pedelec fördert doch die Bewegung eines Kindes. Ünterstützung und Förderung schließt sich doch nicht gegenseitig aus.



Ein Kind das mit Motorunterstützung einen Berg hoch fahren darf, kommt nie in den Genuß ein Bike den Berg hochzuschieben wenn mal die Kraft aus geht, konditionell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palsfjall (8. Januar 2015)

Ooch keine Sorge nur weil meine Tochter mit mir zusammen auf dem Tandem den Berg "hochfliegt" kann sie trotzdem absteigen und schieben, wenn sie alleine unterwegs ist. Das ist kompletter Blödsinn!


----------



## Fisch123 (9. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Nein der TE tickt anderster, der fernsteuert sein Fahrrad fahrendes Kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Ein Kind das mit Motorunterstützung einen Berg hoch fahren darf, kommt nie in den Genuß ein Bike den Berg hochzuschieben wenn mal die Kraft aus geht, konditionell.


Junge, Junge nu is aber mal gut! Jeden Tag die gleiche Sch...e hier zu lesen nervt langsam. Wenn du kein Bock auf sowas hast, dann lass es doch einfach uns mit deinen geistgen Ergüssen zu überschütten.
Ich finde auch nicht immer alles toll was es auf dem Markt gibt, trotzdem ist es mit pupegal, wenn Leute die die Kohle dafür haben sich so was bauen oder kaufen.
Mir kommt es so vor als ob deine Kinder, oder die du betreust, nichts zu lachen haben.
Die tragen bestimmt selbstgestricke Klammotten, essen jeden jeden Tag gesunde Sojakost, können ihren Namen tanzen und fahren 17kg schwere Fahrräder damit sie auch ja schön Kondition bekommen.
Herje, ist die Welt eingeschränkt.
Dein Profil habe ich ab sofort auf Igno gesetzt.
In diesem Sinne, schönen Tag noch
Sabine


----------



## DianaD80 (9. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es auch nicht richtig, dass tolle Projekt vom TE hier so madig zu machen! Ich finde es toll, dass er so was gebaut hat, einfach der Einfallsreichtum! Wir machen auch lange Touren mit unserem jetzt 5-jährigen. Bis zu 60-70km schafft er an einem Tag. Viele schütteln darüber den Kopf und meinen wir überfordern ihn. Er hat das aber auch schon mit 4 Jahren geschafft auf 60km mit ein wenig Schiebehilfe vom Papa, aber wir haben uns dann schon immer Gedanken gemacht ob wir ihn überfordern. Die meisten die ich kenne schaffen es mit ihren Kindern gerade mal 2 km zum nächsten Biergarten. Gut wenn nur das der Anspruch ist, ist es ja okay, aber wenn man weiter möchte (mit Familie und nicht nur alleine!!) dann braucht man eben alternativen. Dann kann man ja auch den Leuten die ein Follow-Me nutzen vorwerfen, dass sie Ihre Kinder zur Faulheit erziehen!
Ich finde das Projekt toll um einfach den Tourenradius zu erweitern ohne umständliche Anhängekupplungen etc., das heißt ja nicht, dass man das Kind damit zur Faulheit erzieht und ehrlich gesagt, ich habe es immer gehasst mein Rad irgendwo hoch zu schieben (und das ständig), ich will ja radfahren! Und ich hatte lange Zeit nicht große Lust zum radfahren - als Kind, weil mir die Bergschieberei es vermiest hat - also soviel dazu!

Ich bin dem Forum hier sehr dankbar, denn nur so sind wir überhaupt auf Islabikes gekommen, mit dem unser Sohn super gerne Rad fährt!
Hier treffen sich nun mal auch "Verrückte" (nicht böse gemeint) die zeigen was auch im Kinderrad-Bereich einfach möglich ist und welche Defizite große Hersteller haben!

Also Daumen hoch und mehr von solchen Projekten!


----------



## Roelof (9. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube Friedrich Nietzsche hat das passend formuliert:


> Keiner ist so verrückt, dass er nicht einen noch Verrückteren findet, der ihn versteht.


----------



## palsfjall (9. Januar 2015)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Als 1835 die erste Eisenbahn ("Adler") mit einer Reisegeschwindigkeit von sagenhaften 35 km/h vorgestellt wurde, haben die *Experten* (Arbeitskreise gab's sicherlich noch nicht) auch das Schlimmste befürchtet.
> Zitat:
> "Ärzte warnten vor Krankheiten, wie beispielsweise einer Lungenentzündung durch den Fahrtwind bei dieser ungeheuerlichen Geschwindigkeit. Die Bürger wurden eingeschworen nicht mit der Ludwigseisenbahn zu fahren, da man bei dem Tempo durch die vorbeirauschende Landschaft bewusstlos oder wahnsinnig werden kann. Außerdem würde der giftige Qualm Mensch und Vieh vergiften. Ein Pfarrer aus Schwabach predigte vor der ersten Fahrt sogar: "Die Eisenbahn ist ein Teufelsding, sie kommt aus der Hölle, und jeder, der mit ihr fährt, kommt geradezu in die Hölle hinein."
> Und nun hoffentlich zurück zum eigentlichen Thema...



Im Buch "Sie radeln wie ein Mann, Madame" kann man nachlesen was Ärzte am Ende des 19 Jhrts. über Radfahrer gedacht haben... vorallem über weibliche Radfahrer. Das stellt auch den "Adler" oder "den Pfarrer" noch in den Schatten.


----------



## pixelschubser (9. Januar 2015)

Denkt was ihr wollt,
ich denke hinter dem ganzen stecken kommerzielle hintergedanken, kostenlos Werbung erschleichen für ein evtl. zukünftiges? Produkt.
Daher ist in diesem Thread auch Kritik verpöhnt!

Vielleicht gibts ja auch bald noch das passende FCYS Soundsystem dazu, natürlich auch von Bens_Papa entwickelt.


----------



## tommi67 (9. Januar 2015)

Gäähn


----------



## KIV (9. Januar 2015)

Selbst wenn daraus mal ein käufliches Produkt werden sollte, war Deine Kritik immer noch unsachlich und am Thema vorbei.
Immerhin hast Du Dir aber jetzt mal die Webseite angesehen. Prima!


----------



## pixelschubser (9. Januar 2015)

Die habe ich mir davor schon angesehen, und nicht nur die eine Webseite!

Und meine Meinung bleibt bestehen. 
Fazit = Quatsch für gesunde Kinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (9. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> ...
> ich denke hinter dem ganzen stecken kommerzielle hintergedanken, kostenlos Werbung erschleichen für ein evtl. zukünftiges? Produkt.



und selbst wenn? was stört dich daran? mußt es ja nicht kaufen, wenn es mal soweit sein sollte. oder stört es dich, daß du dann nichts dran verdienst....? der markt wird eh sehr klein sein, denn sowas müssen sich die eltern erstmal leisten können und wolllen. wenn ich sehe, wieviel schon rumgemacht wird, wenn 2-3 kg leichter 100-150 euro teurer in der anschaffung sind. und wie bitte kann man sich werbung erschleichen? hier posten auch viele firmen, ist doch vollkommen in ordnung! es werden auch andere kinderräder, die umgebaut wurden vorgestellt, da kam auch nie der vorwurf, daß werbung erschlichen wird!



pixelschubser schrieb:


> Daher ist in diesem Thread auch Kritik verpöhnt!



kritik? welche kritik? von dir kamen leider nur abgedroschene phasen und nachgeblubber. aber fakten etc. blieben bis jetzt aus, bzw. bei dir zählt nur deine meinung und alles andere kannste und magste nicht akzeptieren, das ist das problem. viele sind fähig den umbau zu würdigen, die umsetzung, planung, arbeit anzuerkennen, auch wenn sie evtl. ihre kinder nicht darauf setzen würden!


----------



## DianaD80 (9. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es schade, dass dieser Thread hier so kaputt gemacht wird...
Bitte beherzigt doch alle das Ärzte-Lied:
Lass die Leute reden und lächle einfach mild,
Die meisten Leute haben ihre Bildung aus der BILD.
Und die besteht nun mal, wer wüsste das nicht,
aus Angst, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht!

So long....


----------



## fazanatas (9. Januar 2015)

Ich finde, das ist das geilste Rad hier, seit dem von Gruenbaer.
Wenn ihr jetzt noch hingeht und das ganze mit dem von Roelof paart, raste ich offiziell aus.  
Gruß
Renate


----------



## swe68 (9. Januar 2015)

*Bitte sachlich bleiben und auf personenbezogene Angriffe verzichten. Danke. -swe68*


----------



## schoeppi (13. Januar 2015)

Das Rad ist eine handwerkliche Meisterleistung, meinen allerhöchsten Respekt davor!
Das meisste verstehe ich gar nicht da ich mich mit Pedelecs absolut nicht auskenne.
Aber was eine saubere Arbeit ist kann ich durchaus beurteilen.
Und das ist eine.

Ich verstehe auch die Idee die dahinter steht sehr gut, dem Junior den Aktionsradius erweitern zu wollen.

Ich bin selbst auch Papa und mein Sohn war schon früh fürs Radfahren zu gewinnen.
Wir haben unsere Touren auf seine Möglichkeiten angepasst und das hab ich auch nie als Problem gesehen.
Die Kleinen wachsen schnell und die Leistungsfähigkeit steigt ebenso schnell.
Ich weiss noch wie heute wie er erstmals einen steilen Anstieg mit seinem Stevens KidSport 20 Zoll hoch gefahren ist.
5 war er damals glaube ich.
Da war zufällig ein Fest im Weinberg und die Besucher haben ihn richtiggehend angefeuert.
Er hats bis oben durchgezogen und ihr könnt euch vielleicht vorstellen wie stolz er darauf war.

Nun, mit solch einem Rad wäre höchstens das Bike aufgefallen.....


----------



## KIV (13. Januar 2015)

@schoeppi Deine Gedanken kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Mein Junior hatte als 20"er nur ein 9kg-Singlespeed-Rad. Ich habe mich regelmäßig gewundert, was für Strecken und Steigungen er mit dem Teil bewältigt hat. Jetzt (mit 7 Jahren) fährt er ein 8-Gang 24"er und fliegt damit fast den Hügel hoch - natürlich ohne Motor.
Was der TE allerdings geplant hat, ist z.B. eine zweiwöchige Alpen-Tour, dabei beide Eltern mit Motor-Unterstützung.
Ich denke, dass solch ein Vorhaben mit einem Kind nur mit Chancengleichheit überhaupt zu bewerkstelligen ist. Insofern finde ich den Motorantrieb sinnvoll, alternativ ginge es wohl nur mit Abschleppseil oder -Stange...

Für die kleine Hausstrecke nehmen dann beide die unmotorisierte Variante und alles ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubu24 (13. Januar 2015)

Warum lassen die Eltern nicht das Pedelec weg ?


----------



## KIV (13. Januar 2015)

Warum fahren viele Biker mit dem Auto zum 'Spot'..?
Warum fahren Downhill-Biker Sessellift..?


----------



## Bubu24 (13. Januar 2015)

Alpentour kann man auch ohne Pedelec machen, aber mit ein Bigbike kann man nicht eine downhill Strecke hochfahren.


----------



## KIV (13. Januar 2015)

Mit meinem Trainingsstand könnte ich nicht 14 Tage durch (über) die Alpen fahren...geschweigedenn ein Kind hinter mir her ziehen... 

(So eine lange Tour reizt mich aber auch nicht wirklich, ich gehe im Sommer surfen und im Winter ski-/snowboardfahren. Radsport ist bei mir nur für 'zwischendurch'...aber noch ohne Motor)


----------



## palsfjall (13. Januar 2015)

Bubu24 schrieb:


> Warum lassen die Eltern nicht das Pedelec weg ?



...oder das Fahrrad, ..oder gleich alle Hobbys die man so pflegt. Ich denke mal jeder hat da so sein Konzept gefunden.

Was den Hilfsantrieb betrifft könnte er sogar förderlich sein für die Grundlagenausdauer - lange Strecken mit geringerer Intensität.

Ansonsten fällt wohl auf das es an der technischen Ausführung kaum ernstzunehmende Kritik gibt, eher das Konzept als solches einigen Bauchschmerzen bereitet. Ein wenig frage ich mich allerdings, ob es bedingt durch das Konzept Sinn macht an einigen Stellen preiswertere Teile zu verwenden?!
Im Übrigen finde ich die Idee mit der Intervention per Fernbedienung nicht automatisch falsch. Meine Tochter hat mal eine Zeit lang links und rechts verwechselt. Dadurch sind im schlimmsten Fall ziemlich gefährliche Situationen entstanden... mit einer Fernbedienung und ein wenig Elektrokrimskrams hätte man diese Zeit vielleicht etwas entschärfen können.


----------



## Bubu24 (13. Januar 2015)

Ok, verstehe was du mir sagen willst.

Wir fahren zu 95% nur Downhill , Freeride/sloopestyle ,4x etc.also alles was nach unten läuft ich bin ziemlich faul  
 Aber wenn ich irgendwo mit den kleinen fahre dann plane ich so das er in erste linie spass hat und nicht überfordert wird.

Es bring ihm nichts und mir nichts wenn ich mit ihm in Willingen die Downhillstrecke runterfahre. Er fährt zwar runter weil er 99% alle Chickenways benutzt aber spass machen tut ihm das nicht.

Die Freeridestrecke ist nicht so anspruchsvoll da hat er spass und ich einigermasse auch.


----------



## Bubu24 (13. Januar 2015)

Übrigens das war keine Kritik an den Pedelec...von mir aus kann jeder fahren was er möchte.
Es ging nur um die Chancengleichheit...Kind mit Pedelec Eltern ohne das wäre fair.


----------



## yeeeha (16. Januar 2015)

würde sagen, das Rücklicht ist falsch positioniert - wird vom Reifen total verdeckt. :-(


----------



## Bens_Papa (16. Januar 2015)

Stimmt definitiv - wird auch demnächst optimiert.


----------



## yeeeha (16. Januar 2015)

geht das auch in Serie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bens_Papa (16. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube kaum, dass es genug "Bescheuerte" wie mich gibt, die soviel Geld für ein Kinderfahrrad ausgeben. Denn unterm Strich ist das Ding ja nicht günstiger als ein gutes Pedelc für Erwachsene. Wenn man allerdings ein Kilogramm mehr Gewicht zulassen würde, könnte man die Kosten sicherlich halbieren...


----------



## yeeeha (16. Januar 2015)

das nenn ich Tüftlergeist 

Ich persönlich stehe doch eher auf die Version ohne Antrieb und mein "Finanzchef" zuhause erst recht ;-)


----------



## AlexMC (18. Januar 2015)

Die handwerkliche Ausführung und die Optik sind top.

Die Sinnhaftigkeit muß jeder für sich entscheiden, meine ganz persönliche Meinung ist "nein".


----------



## pixelschubser (20. Januar 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> @schoeppi
> Was der TE allerdings geplant hat, ist z.B. eine zweiwöchige Alpen-Tour, dabei beide Eltern mit Motor-Unterstützung.
> .



Warum werden nicht die eigenen Ansprüche kindergerecht zurück geschraubt?
Hier wird das Kind den Leistungen und den Ansprüchen der Eltern materiell angepasst!



KIV schrieb:


> Warum fahren Downhill-Biker Sessellift..?



Der Downhillbiker entscheidet über sich selbst.



palsfjall schrieb:


> oder gleich alle Hobbys die man so pflegt.



Wer sich ein Kind oder mehrere Kinder zulegt, muss eben gewisse Abstriche machen.

Man kann sich auch einen Hund zulegen, der läuft alleine bei Fuß über die Alpen, wenn er gut erzogen worden ist. Wenn die eigenen Bedüfnisse im Vordergrund bleiben sollen, man keine Abstriche durch ein Kind haben will.


----------



## KIV (20. Januar 2015)

Lass mich raten, Du hast keine Kinder..?!

In jedem Fall bist Du offensichtlich sehr gefrustet...

Geh doch einfach wieder zurück in Dein Pedelec-Forum und besprich mit den Kollegen, ob 27,5er oder 29er toller sind...
Oder schimpf im Kinderbereich von irgendeinem Kart-Forum...

Btw: Hast Du Deinen Avatar eigentlich selbst gemacht oder geklaut..? Der Eigentümer von dem Teil kommt nämlich offenbar aus dem Bremer Umland und kennt sich daher doch bestimmt nicht mit der artgerechten Verwendung von MTBs aus... Du hingegen hast ja den Super-Durchblick


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Januar 2015)

Hoffe es wird bald mal ein "gefällt mir nicht" oder "verpiß dich aus meinem Fred" Button eingeführt.


----------



## schoeppi (21. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Warum werden nicht die eigenen Ansprüche kindergerecht zurück geschraubt?
> Hier wird das Kind den Leistungen und den Ansprüchen der Eltern materiell angepasst!



Nun, den Teil hatte ich ja auch angesprochen.
Wäre mir ehrlich gesagt nie in den Sinn gekommen.
Das ist aber auch ein schnell vergängliches Thema.
Heute, mit 10 Jahren, ist er längst nicht mehr der limitierende Faktor.

Der TE wird das auch merken, oder weiss es eh.
Das Rad wird kaum 2 Jahre nutzbar sein durch den Nachwuchs, dann ists schon wieder zu klein.


----------



## KIV (21. Januar 2015)

Ich bin mir sicher, das dem TE dies alles bewusst ist.
Warum er das trotzdem macht und nicht "Ansprüche zurückschraubt"..?

Ganz einfach: Weil es eben möglich ist.


----------



## pixelschubser (21. Januar 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Weil es eben möglich ist.



Es ist auch möglich mit einem Fallschirm vom Hochhaus zu springen (Basejump) anstelle den Aufzug zu nehmen, ginge sicher schneller.

Machen dennoch die wenigsten.



Fisch123 schrieb:


> Hoffe es wird bald mal ein "gefällt mir nicht" oder "verpiß dich aus meinem Fred" Button eingeführt.



Nur weil jemand nicht Dir nach dem Mund redet,kein Ui ist das Toll Mitläufer ist, eine eigene Meinung dazu hat?



KIV schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, Du hast keine Kinder..?!



Doch, einen Stiefsohn, der ist 13, den habe ich das gezeigt.
Seine Meinung dazu willst Du nicht wissen!

Sein O Ton:
Wozu braucht man so n Kack?
Okay. Opas können mit so was fahren, aber keine jungen Menschen.
Kinder oder Jugendliche die 2 Rad Elektro AOK Jopper fahren sind faule Säcke

---------------



KIV schrieb:


> Oder schimpf im Kinderbereich von irgendeinem Kart-Forum...



Was hat Motorsport mit einer Alpenüberqerung im Urlaub zutun oder mit einer Radtour ansich? Wenn Du Gokarts meinst, die funktionieren wie normale Fährrader mit Muskelkraft.

Alles andere elektrische Spielzeug, damit kann dein Kleinkind dir den Garten umwälzen (privatgrund), weils im öffentlichen Verkehrsraum nicht zugelassen ist. auch nicht im Wald oder auf einer Spielstrasse.

http://www.polizei.rlp.de/internet/...c3a-561a94839292&conPage=1&conPageSize=50.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (21. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Es ist auch möglich mit einem Fallschirm vom Hochhaus zu springen (Basejump) anstelle den Aufzug zu nehmen, ginge sicher schneller.
> 
> Machen dennoch die wenigsten.
> 
> ...


Dankeschön, you made my day..!
Ich gehe jetzt lachend ins Bett.


----------



## tommi67 (21. Januar 2015)

Mein Tipp.
Lächend solche Meinungen  überlesen und sich kopfschüttelnd den nächsten nicht sinnfreien Kommentar widmen


pixelschubser schrieb:


> springen


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Januar 2015)

Kann ein Mod den Schwachsinn von dem pixelheinz mal löschen? 
Da tränen einem ja die Augen wenn man sich das ständig anschauen muss obwohl man den Heini auf Igno gesetzt hat.


----------



## Bens_Papa (10. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für all die Kommentare in den letzten Wochen. Wenn Ihr Lust habt, könnt Ihr noch bis zum 13. Februar an meiner kleinen Online-Umfrage zum "Ben-E-Bike" teilnehmen.
Hier ist der direkte Link:

*Link entfernt -weil Umfrage beendet

Wie ich eben feststellen musste, lässt die kostenlose Online-Umfrage nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Teilnehmern zu. Darüber wird man "natürlich" erst informiert, wenn das Limit erreicht wird .  Dank Eurer regen Teilnahme ging das nun schneller als mir lieb ist.*

Die Ergebnisse der Auswertung werde ich wohl innerhalb der nächsten Woche auf meiner Website präsentieren.

Ich danke allen Teilnehmern für das Mitmachen !!!!

Grüße
Robin


----------



## palsfjall (10. Februar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Wer sich ein Kind oder mehrere Kinder zulegt, muss eben gewisse Abstriche machen.
> 
> Man kann sich auch einen Hund zulegen, der läuft alleine bei Fuß über die Alpen, wenn er gut erzogen worden ist. Wenn die eigenen Bedüfnisse im Vordergrund bleiben sollen, man keine Abstriche durch ein Kind haben will.



Schade, dass Du offenbar kein Konzept gefunden hast Deine Hobbys mit Deinen Kindern zu teilen!


----------



## Bens_Papa (16. Februar 2015)

So - nochmal vielen Dank für die Teilnahme an meinem kleinen Online-Fragebogen.
Hätte ich das Kleingedruckte genauer gelesen, hätte ich vorher gewußt, dass bei der Anzahl der Fragen nur etwa 35 Leute teilnehmen können.
Bei den kostenlosen Umfragen ist die *Anzahl der Antworten* und nicht die Anzahl der Teilnehmer auf 350 begrenzt...
Aufgrund der geringen Teilnehmerzahl hat die Umfrage natürlich nur sehr begrenzte Aussagekraft - deshalb sollte man das Ganze bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen.

Auf meiner Website habe ich die Ergebnisse in vielen bunten Kreisdiagrammen zusammengefasst.
Hier ist der direkte Link:

http://ben-e-bike.com/Deine Meinung.html

Die Interpretation der Resultate überlasse ich Euch  - ich halte mich mit meiner Meinung zurück!

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. Februar 2015)

Hi! Echt toll dass Du das hier vorstellst! Tolle Idee und Konzept! Lass es Dir nicht vermiesen, von Leuten die sich ungefragt dazu aufgerufen fühlen E-Biker negativ zu kategorisieren und frei von Fachwissen über sie zu urteilen. Komischerweise bildet man sich als Biker doch viel auf seinen ach so individuellen Lifestyle ein, ist aber dennoch erzkonservativ gegenüber Neuheiten und innerhalb der Szene andersdenkender. Aber das nur am Rande ;-).

Die Coming-Home Funktion finde ich clever, allerdings die Fernbedienung und das SOS-Ding, naja... Typisch Helikopter-Eltern ;-).

Insgesamt großes Lob für das Teil!!!


----------



## AstramanSI (25. Februar 2015)

Ich geb einfach mal meinen Senf dazu ab und sag.....geile Sache....
Cut-Off  Funktion per Fb finde ich sehr gut.
Wer nicht hört muss Fühlen.


----------

